# Best Bank to use in Spain



## loulou-81 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi all,

We're moving to Majorca in February and will need to set up a bank account once we arrive over there. 

I'm wondering what peoples thoughts are on which bank is best to use in Spain? Do banks charge monthly fees over there? Can you have as many withdrawals as you want? 

Many thanks in advance and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks
Lou


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am very happy with Santander. I pay no fees because I have my mortgage, cards, and paycheck with them. 

I had La Caixa and don't reccomend them. Forget about Liberbank.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The best bank is the one with a branch within walking distance of your front door.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The best bank is the one with a branch within walking distance of your front door.


Very true - not least because different banks charge to use each others' ATMs.

I have an online-only account with iBanesto (now Sabadell) which pays interest and is commission-free. You can withdraw money from any ATM in the 4B network (e.g. Santander).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The best bank is the one with a branch within walking distance of your front door.


Unfortunately there's nothing within walking distance of my front door.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I would say use Sabadell. They have no charges for anything (including credit/debit cards) unlike Santander providing you meet their basic requirements.

There are only 2 or 3 ATM networks so just make sure that you can get to the one that is most convenient for you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This shows which banks are in which ATM networks:

¿En qué cajeros puedo sacar dinero sin coste?¿Qué bancos pertenecen a Servired, Telebanco 4B y Euro6000? - Rankia

If you use an ATM from a different network expect to pay a 3% surcharge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Loulou,
Coming from the UK - you will no doubt have been spoilt by all sorts of cashback deals
you enjoy in Blighty ( Nectar, Clubcard, etc, etc, etc ) and will no doubt be keen to sally
forth with similar money saving deals upon landing in Majorca.
Well the 'good news' is the Spaniards are as keen on cashback & discount deals, as
us Brit's and far from worrying about bank charges, you'll be spoilt for choice by the range
of cashback and discount deals, certain banks and financial institutions are prepared to
pay - for your custom and hard earned cash ( Salary, pension or whatever )
coming in regularly each month.
Banco Sabadell, has been mentioned already but check out their Expansion Account
( same as a current account ) so long as they see a minimum of 700 Euro's going into
the account each month, you get Free Banking, 3 per cent cashback on all utility bills
paid by direct debit ( although a tiny bit is knocked off in tax ) and Free credit & debit
card. Cash back deals are taxable, but discount vouchers are tax free.
I've seen Bank Santander offering similiar cashback deals, their offer being 7 per
cent cashback on all petrol paid using their debit card ( correct me if I'm wrong ? )
As for Credit cards, head straight to your nearest El Corte Ingles Department Store and
sign up for the Corte Ingles Credit card.
Once armed with your Corte Ingles Card you will have the pleasure of getting 4 per
cent cashback ( tax free, as a discount voucher ) every time you buy food or fuel at a
Repsol or Petronor filling station in Spain. The discount coming back as a voucher that
accompanies your credit card statement ( issued quarterly ) which you can spend at
El Cortes Ingles department stores, Hipercor and Supercor supermarkets. 
Note the 4 per cent cashback is accrued at the filling stations, not in the department
store or supermarkets. But you can spend your discount voucher their of course !!!

I'm sure other expats will have their own Money saving tips for Spain.
The only caveat I need to add is of course, this is what I enjoy on the Spanish
mainland, Majorca being an island might or might not have an El Cortes Ingles
department store, although I'm sure they have the filling stations and Supermarkets.
Best advice in this situation is sign up for the Credit Card at any El Cortes Ingles
store on the mainland. To accrue your cash back and spend your discount vouchers
on the island.


----------

